# TV no enciende pero enciende Led de standby



## lleonver (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola compañeros como estan, les comento que tengo un Tv Sankey que e revisado un par de dias y no se que hacer, lo que e encontrado es que no tengo tensiones de 12v y 16 v en el secundario del flyback. La fuente trabaja con un STR50103f, y me esta mostrando 152 v
la tension de +b es de 94v, no se si este bien...
Al no tener tensiones en el secundario del flyback, el ic vertical, croma, jungla no tienen tensiones de alimentacion, pero el micro si tiene alimentacion, ademas de eso el led de standby ilumina un poco, y al pulsar encendido ilumina un poco mas.

Les agradesco que me ayuden, la verdad no se que mas hacer. Gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 29, 2011)

lleonver saludos verifica la salida horizontal que no este en corto como primera medida 
si esta bien, verifica si estan los 5 voltios en la memoria eprom, si es asi que estan los 5 voltios en la eprom reemplazala por otra de igual tv o por una en blanco, en la eprom puede estar la falla. no esta de mas verificar filtrado en la palaca.


Suerte


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

Si tiene el STR50103 y tenes el en +B 154V el STR esta en corto, ya que alli debe haber como máximo 103V, a la salida del STR suele habe un diodo de 110V que actua como un zener, cuando se pone en corto el STR, este manda la salida a masa y funde el fusible, por lo general este se pone en corto por lo que debe sustiturse y no probar la fuente sin el, ya que se puede dañar gravemente el flyback y otros componentes, casi quita el transistore de horizontal, verifica todos los componentes alrededor del STR50103 reemplazalo y coloca en lugar del TR una lampara de al menos 40W entre donde va el colector del TR de salida horizontal y masa, pone el tester por tensión dc en la linea del +B y encende el tele en primer momento te debe marcar 103V o algo menor para luego caer a unos 60V eso es normal si es asi ya la fuente esta funcionando si no hace eso hay aglo que se te esta pasando por alto


----------



## lleonver (Oct 30, 2011)

Gracias compañeros por sus comentarios
pandacba en +b tengo 93v, esta dentro de lo normal, siendo el maximo de 103v
por otro lado en eprom si tengo los 5 voltios
voy a realizar la prueba con el bombillo en el tr y les comento

bueno ya saque el TR, coloque la bombilla, conecte la placa a AC y el bombiilllo encendio, solo que no varió su intensidad luminosa, la tension se mantuvo en 93v en +b, esto me dice algo?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

el diodo de protección de 110V debo suponer que esta bien, pero hay un detalle, luego de la fuente antes de entrar hay otro diodo, si este diodo esta en corto causa problemas o puede estar abierto y no deja pasar tensión, por otro lado el equipo trabaja con 123V, y utilza un simple artilugio para aumentar la tensión de trabajo, uno es el diodo mensiconado y lleva un capcitor que esta colocado justo en el borde de la placa y se conecta a uno de los pines del fly-back, este junto con el diodo se encargan de mantener la tensión en 123V, obviamente actuando en conjunto con el bobinado del flyback, algo de todo esto puede esar mal


----------



## lleonver (Oct 30, 2011)

el diodo de 110v esta bien, pero encontre que el capacitor de 100 uf/100v esta corroido y no hacia contacto con la placa, este capacitor esta conectado, lado negativo del C con ABL, y lado positivo del C con el pin BSP, del flyback, ya etoy cambiandolo, ya comento que sucede

ya cambie el caàcitor,y pues sigue igual 0v en secundario del fly back


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

Sin el Tr de horizontal llega el +B hasta el colector? nunca medir estando puesto ya que puede estar funcionando y si normalmente pones el tester el cual estara situado en unos 200 este terminara muerto y el horizontal dañado, ya que alli hay presentes picos de uno 1500V
de tener presente el +B en el colector el paso siguiete es verificar que el transitor driver esta en buen estado y que llega tensión al secundario del transformador driver de estar eto bien hay que verificar que llega señal de horizontal a la base del driver, y ver que la sección horizontal de la jungla tenga tensión medir sobre este pin, si la tensión es baja o nula, desoldarlo y volvera medir teniendo cuidadao que quede bien aislado, si la tensión es la normal la jungla esta dañada y debe reemplazarse


----------



## lleonver (Oct 31, 2011)

En el IC 7626 no tengo tension en el pin 16, de este integrado por el pin 17 manda una señal a la base del transistor C233 del predriver horizontal, no tengo esa señal al no tener la alimentacion de ic, y este se alimenta con el secundario del flyback, pin de 16.5v.
Si alimento con una fuente externa puedo conseguir algo, verificar la señal de señal de horizontal? Para verificar esta señal es necesario un osciloscopio...

Otra cosa, el micro que utiliza es un MN15151SAMA-2, si tiene alimentacion, pero al pulsar el switch de encendido no apaga el led de standby


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2011)

Pequeño error de concepto amigo dejame que te lo aclare.

EL pin 16 del LA7626, como bien dices es la alimentación de la sección horizontal, tu dices que no tiene alimentación porque el horizontal no trabaja, y sin darte cuenta has caido en una redundancia, si no sale señal de horizontal esta etapa no funciona y si no funciona no se alimenta el pin16, con lo cual caes en un error, para que el horizontal arranque es necesario que el pin 16 reciba energia asi al arrancar el horizontal hay energia en sus secundarios y puede alimentarse de alli.

Entonces no esta llegando una tensión algo menor que la que entrega el secundario del horizontal pero suficiente para que este arranque, una vez en marcha se alimenta del secundario del flyback, algo asi como un relay de enclavamiento, que debes pulsar un boton y una vez conectado se automantiene.
es decir te esta faltando la tensión de arranque o start, mientras esa no este no habra forma de que el horizontal arranque, busca y encontraras que se alimenta desde la fuente principal e incluso puede estar dañado, prueba como te dije desoldar el pin y que quede bien aislado luego mide con el tester, y debe haber alrededor de 9V


----------



## lleonver (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesante lo que comenta compañero pandacba, gracias por esa gran información, y discúlpeme el no haber comentado antes. Ya aislé el pin 16 del LA7625 y no encontré tensión en la pista que llega a él, revisando la pista encontré que alimenta al LA7520, al CD4066, al micro, y al IC KA2131 por el pin 2 mediante un una resistencia de 330K y diodo zener, pero no encontré que se alimente desde la fuente principal. Si existe una línea que viene directa de la fuente pero llega al pin 22, y tengo 0v en ese punto, voy a seguir proando a ver que encuentro, estaré comentando.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2011)

Bueno de echo el micro no se alimenta del flyback si no de la fuente principal, ya que en std-by seria imposible activarlo.

Pasame el modelo de tu TV y el chasis que figura en la placa procurare ubicar el manual de servicio o al menos el diagrama electrico


----------



## lleonver (Nov 2, 2011)

El tv es un sankey modela CT-1590R,

El tv es un Sankey modelo CT-1590R, la placa es CKC50R


----------

